# Ford 801 unknown hole?



## Pats801 (Aug 25, 2020)

does anyone know what this quarter sized hole is on a ford 5 speed 861, you can see right into the engine/transmission it’s located just below the hydraulic pump


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

At a guess and if you are looking towards the rear of the tractor, it is the timing hole, and you are looking at the flywheel, if engine or transmission, then there would be lots of oil spewing out.


----------



## Pats801 (Aug 25, 2020)

The camera is directed to the front of the tractor you can see the power steering cylinder at the bottom of the picture. There is no oil spilling out but I can see something spinning in there when the tractor is on. Is it supposed to be open like that? I feel like dust or debris could get in there


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

my bad!!, no the opening shouldn't be open like that, most likely a rubber grommet was used to seal the opening, Hacke or Ultradog would be able to tell you for sure, should they read the post.


----------



## Pats801 (Aug 25, 2020)

FredM said:


> At a guess and if you are looking towards the rear of the tractor, it is the timing hole, and you are looking at the flywheel, if engine or transmission, then there would be lots of oil spewing out.


Would a better picture help?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Pats801, welcome to the forum.
The small opening is for setting engine timing. Behind the opening is the flywheel which has timing marks stamped in it. There is a small metal cover to keep the dust & dirt out, held in place by one small bolt. You can see the bolt hole in your picture at about 10 o'clock.


----------



## Pats801 (Aug 25, 2020)

Thank you I really appreciate the info!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Pats801 said:


> The camera is directed to the front of the tractor you can see the power steering cylinder at the bottom of the picture. There is no oil spilling out but I can see something spinning in there when the tractor is on. Is it supposed to be open like that? I feel like dust or debris could get in there


Camera is directed to the REAR of the tractor not the front.
As the others have said, it is the timing hole.


----------



## Pats801 (Aug 25, 2020)

Yes correct towards the rear thanks for the help! One more question so I just bought this tractor there is an 861-D stamped into it but it runs on gas I thought the D meant diesel, could it be a Frankenstein?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The "D" stands for diesel engine. But, your tractor is _60 years old_. Previous owners have made changes over the years that you will discover as time passes and repairs are necessary. I call my Ford the "super mutt" because of the changes made to it. 

For example, the back half of my tractor is a Ford 3610. It has a 201 cubic inch engine (not the standard engine, but possibly installed by factory), a Ford 3000 series hood and nose piece, etc. 

Hey, it runs great and I really don't care what it's comprised of.


----------



## Pats801 (Aug 25, 2020)

Yea no complaints here, starts every time with one push of the button and runs like a dream! Just my curiosity trying to figure out what I have haha


----------



## CapTree (Aug 29, 2019)

60 year old tractors purring like a kitten. Hmm I wonder how long my Kioti NX 5010 will last from it's current age of 5 years. I am thinking not that long.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

CapTree said:


> 60 year old tractors purring like a kitten. Hmm I wonder how long my Kioti NX 5010 will last from it's current age of 5 years. I am thinking not that long.


Yeah,
My tractor is only 54 so I guess I'll get a couple of years out of it yet.


----------



## Dale Erickson (Sep 2, 2020)

any issues with the hst?


----------

